# .621 ROM?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone taken the time to maybe create a rooted 621-deodexed ROM?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think anyone is touching 621 if they don't have to

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> I don't think anyone is touching 621 if they don't have to
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Now that we have a rootable way of being on .621 I was considering (very much just *considering* of course) doing the upgrade. Wondering if the .15p radio is any improvement. Also the rootable SBF puts us on Android system 2.5.5, which is newer than any other version available (even .621 isn't even that new). So should be more stable, etc. I'm still holding out for awhile, but I have a working Ubuntu partition I can do sbf_flash in on my computer, so it wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I always want the newest but I can't jack up my only phone. And I would go nuts if something happened and I couldn't root.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> I always want the newest but I can't jack up my only phone. And I would go nuts if something happened and I couldn't root.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Very much in the same boat, and upgrade isn't until June. I have a hard time trying to figure out where it could go wrong, but Murphy's Law....


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

No kidding, that's what i am scared of. Gummy is rocking my lame ass enough right now.


----------



## dvschnk (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm hoping someone will take a stab at it. Even though most of the devs still left are working on some type of ICS rom. I'm curious at how the new baseband is, and whether wifi to 3g handoff is smoother. I'm on Liberty3 v2 and i've tried CM7, and miui...and all of them hiccup a little when I move away from a hotspot and onto 3g. Occasionally this will result in a dropped call. And always it'll freeze up the keyboard (you can type, and the word will pop up in the autocorrect menu, but nothing is written) Just little bugs i'm hoping .621 will fix. But no point going there unless its on a ROM.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dvschnk said:


> I'm hoping someone will take a stab at it. Even though most of the devs still left are working on some type of ICS rom. I'm curious at how the new baseband is, and whether wifi to 3g handoff is smoother. I'm on Liberty3 v2 and i've tried CM7, and miui...and all of them hiccup a little when I move away from a hotspot and onto 3g. Occasionally this will result in a dropped call. And always it'll freeze up the keyboard (you can type, and the word will pop up in the autocorrect menu, but nothing is written) Just little bugs i'm hoping .621 will fix. But no point going there unless its on a ROM.


You could always just do it yourself, if you have to be on stock. .602/.605 SBF - OTA RootKeeper - .621 OTA. Then just de-odex and debloat. Not much point in that though. If you want the new radio just do the update to .621 then use the .604 Linux SBF and flash whatever you want on top. It should work fine, plenty of people have been successful.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

A lot of ROMs now use 2.5.7 or ICS 4.0.3.. So the 2.5.5 system version of. 621 is older making it irrelevant.

The only possible good thing about .621 would be the .15p radio.

Sent via DX with MIUI


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> A lot of ROMs now use 2.5.7 or ICS 4.0.3.. So the 2.5.5 system version of. 621 is older making it irrelevant.
> 
> The only possible good thing about .621 would be the .15p radio.
> 
> Sent via DX with MIUI


Don't you mean 2.3.x? 2.5 doesn't exist in Android, as it jumped to 3.0 with Honeycomb.

Anyway, I haven't had problems with the .13p radio, so I haven't bothered taking the OTA to 621 so far. On top of that, I'm fine on CyanogenMod at 2.3.7, so I'm in no hurry to get .15p for the radio unless there is an improvement on them.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know if you still care, but I found this .621 deodexer zip at AndroidForums. You probably have to already be rooted, which in itself is a tricky thing to do. I can't vouch for anything about it.

http://www.4shared.com/zip/dbwU917n/GB_621_DeodexerCRT.html?


----------

